
If you want to get rich, build roads first - known
https://www.ft.com/content/4ec28916-9c9b-11e8-88de-49c908b1f264
======
known
[http://archive.vn/gEOHZ](http://archive.vn/gEOHZ)

~~~
docuru
Thanks champ!

------
Andromeda88
Watch this analysis from Caspian Report about Belt and Road project

[https://youtu.be/mOmEFOaWjI8](https://youtu.be/mOmEFOaWjI8)

